# Bilt Hamber Finis Wax..



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

So was out just giving the cars a wash, so what better time to try the BH FW, :thumb:

each panel was cleaned, clayed, APC G101 and tardis, to remove any previous wax which was dodo SN,

i was happy that the SN was removed and it would not effect the performance of the FW, So easy on, as per instructions it goes along way, so use sparingly, wait 10 minutes and Buff off, it was as simple as that, more than happy with the finish left and the beading is just "IMO" as good as the SN, but i hope its live upto SN durability.

set the PW to min power and soaked the panel for a good while. about 30 minutes after i buffed the wax off.

here are my PIC's and 2 very short videos.
























































































































































































































































































































































































































































​
CLICK ON THE PICTURE BELOW TO SEE THE VIDEO'S



​


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I used this today and I seem to have tighter beading very much like Collinite 476.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Ross said:


> I used this today and I seem to have tighter beading very much like Collinite 476.


Looking at the pics, I didn't think the beading was all that. It was glossy, but questionable whether it's worth the premium over 476s or AS Wax.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

I'll see if I can get some pics (and a video) up of the wax tomorrow.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Myn should be here soon and van needs a wax so ill test it with some megs 16 or autosmart wax see which holds best over pennines its harsh and i go over it 3times a week its where i test all my tackle and found dodo wax not up to the job


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Pics and video being uploaded as I type - video's almost 3 minutes long, and small size (sorry, forgot to change it to the 16:9 aspect), but still weighs in at 87 odd MB's.

I'll be back to post them in a wee while.


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

I have applied some Finis Wax on a freshly prepped panel on my Mazda 3. The application is easy (nice and thin) as is the buffing. The result is a glassy look and feel simaler to FK1000P. Very nice!! I have not seen yet how it beads. Call me old fashioned but I prefer it to be rained on. I am aiming to put a variety of different LSP's on variuos panels on the Mazda to see how they last. MINI gets messed around with on a regular basis so will not be a valid test mule. 

Paul


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Beading dont mean much to me sure it looks good but prefer sheeting


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

And some 2 day old, unwashed beading results:















Image 6 - the last but one picture, is actually something else I've been testing, and put up for comparison.

* The video is not great, whatever YT do to encode it - so I will upload it to the album the images are in.
As it's a .mov format, it will be best viewed through Quicktime Player.

Click on the images to make them viewable at full resolution, or rather the 2400x1800 max size Webshots has resized them to!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Some good sheeting


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Thats what mine is like PJS and its impressive IMO even if some don't feel the same


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Jesus that video is crap in webshots!
So crap in fact, I've deleted it.
Will need to find a suitable hosting site that doesn't convert to flash or H.264, which it looks like YouTube is doing for HTML5 compliance.


----------



## Bigadz (Jan 18, 2007)

Nothing wrong with that sheeting and beading whatsoever, good work PJS :thumb:


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Looks impressive PJS :thumb:


----------



## steve67 (Jun 26, 2010)

New to the detailing world, Just finished using my NEW BH finis wax.....
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13774&stc=1&d=1280515447

b****y weather..

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13775&stc=1&d=1280515501

Very Pleased with the results though...:thumb:

....having trouble linking picture, bear with me....


----------

